# Time.



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I guess it's time to break out The Smoke Tube.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Brought it out on Saturday.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sadly I had to sell mine. Huntin is just not worth it in my neck of the woods anymore. Way to much urban progress. Good thing is I sold it to a buddy of mine in Vermont. He'll get great use out of it.


----------

